# Cat Lick/Dog Lick Screensaver



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I was in London Drugs the other day and they had the dog licking the screen screensaver running on a Macbook Pro. I did not have time to check who it was by. 
Anybody know where I can download this? Even better, a cat version?

Thanks! (And no, theslurps.com does not have a Mac version!)


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

I saw this at my local London Drugs as well. I can't remember the name...it was for PC/MAC and was about $20 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

It might be this page:

http://www.countingdown.com/movies/3562999/news?item_id=3744753

Appears to be some connection to the Must Love Dogs movie. Can't vouch for the download (or the movie for that matter) though. 

Must say a google search for "dog licking screensaver mac" brought up a lot of "interesting" links...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

The Must love dogs one is free, looks terrible and has a large plug for the movie overlayed on it. Grrr.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

But it is cute. I'll go install those on my wife's mini. ;-)


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I called LD and its called Kissing Canines (K9??) but I can't seem to find the companys site that makes it! Anybody heard of it, found it?


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

It is listed on the Best Buy site. Here is the link

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10079870&catid=21225#


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

$20!! Damn!! I still want to see if I can find a Cat one though. Grrrr, CATS RULE!!! hehehe

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Huh. Tried to download the Dog screensaver, but upon installation, I'm told that it won't run on this version of OS X, and I'll need to contact the developer for a new version. Nobody else getting this?

M


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Removing it?*

I downloaded it and clicked on it to see what it looked like and it automatically installed the screensaver without any way of stopping it. It's now listed in my list of screensaver images and I don't know how to get rid of it. Anyone know how?

BTW, doesn't this behaviour remind you of a virus?


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's the publisher site:

http://www.sli-fi.com/


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

since84 said:


> I downloaded it and clicked on it to see what it looked like and it automatically installed the screensaver without any way of stopping it. It's now listed in my list of screensaver images and I don't know how to get rid of it. Anyone know how?
> 
> BTW, doesn't this behaviour remind you of a virus?



The behavior is typical of an application. As most people don't know where to put a screensaver file, it auto installs for you, which is a good thing.

To remove, go to Users/username/Library/Screen Savers/ 
and move the files to the trash.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks MacDaddy. I'd already used spotlight to find it -- should have thought of looking in the Library first.
Anyway, it's gone now. 
It's cute at first, but quickly fades to gross.


----------

